# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Что нас выдает в сети?

## santa13

Что нас выдает? что я имею в виду: любая &quot;машина&quot; у которой есть доступ в интернет может сообщить о себе следующее IP адрес, MAC адрес, Имя, шлюз по умолчанию ;  Есть еще что-то что я не назвал?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

MAC не выходит дальше первого router-а, IP - не дальше первого NAT-а (что есть у многих провайдеров) Имя и шлюз по умолчанию могут совпадать у многих..

перехват вашего траффика (но надо "сидеть" на вашем канале - т.е. у провайдера)
А вот установка какого-то троя - надежно

----------


## santa13

Где записались эти звери? (в таблице, mbr). КАк их оттуда удалить?

----------


## borka

> Где записались эти звери? (в таблице, mbr). КАк их оттуда удалить?


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## TANUKI

> IP - не дальше первого NAT-а


А как тогда объяснить, что мой апишник видно, например, когда я гуляю по форумам и есть у некоторых в подписи такая тулбарка, типа: "Ваш АйПи такой-то, ваш браузер такой-то, вы используете Виндоуз такую-то". Ну вы поняли о чем я. Как так получается?  :Sad:  Хотя стоит два фаера (один программный на ноуте, другой железный на вафле).

----------


## gdn

А IP какой показывает? - если внутренний (10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x, 172.16.x.x) - то какое-нибудь активное содержимое (java и подобное, JavaScript не должен), если внешний - значит это или IP NATа провайдера, или Ваш IP если он у вас прямой (ну или когда через свой "железный" роутер - IP роутера). Операционную систему сам браузер говорит строкой user agent, или тот же JavaScript (последний и разрешение экрана передаст).

----------


## Kuzz

Именно.
Если пров предоставляет и-нет (например) по aDSL, он вряд ли будет использовать NAT в чистом виде.
У него есть пул динамических IP-шников, которые выдаются по мере потребностей.

А вот провы из серии "районные сетки + и-нет" чаще всего NAT-ят всех с одного IP-а

----------


## RiC

> Именно.
> Если пров предоставляет и-нет (например) по aDSL, он вряд ли будет использовать NAT в чистом виде.


Не натят в основном только "чистые" выделенки, выполняемые обычно в виде VLAN, S-VLAN , но такого вида каналы предоставляются крупным клиентам, которым требуется гарантированная скорость передачи (CIR) или передача VoIP, всё остальное в 90% случаев идёт через НАТ, в т.ч и DSL.

----------


## gdn

> в т.ч и DSL.


 - все же дсл-провайдер часто дает пользователю прямой IP - тот же стрим в Москве, Домолинк в МО. В регионах часто и дсл нат использует, все зависит от того сколько и как легко провайдеру получить блок адресов.

----------


## Scythe

Вообще статический ип гораздо хуже, с т. зр. безопасности.

----------


## TANUKI

> А IP какой показывает? - если внутренний (10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x, 172.16.x.x) - то какое-нибудь активное содержимое (java и подобное, JavaScript не должен), если внешний - значит это или IP NATа провайдера, или Ваш IP если он у вас прямой (ну или когда через свой "железный" роутер - IP роутера).


IP прямой свой, внешний.

----------


## mdf

> ..........
> А вот установка какого-то троя - надежно


Переведите на русский . Интересно. Отчень. :Wink:

----------


## Alexandr8540

Бэкдоор!  :Smiley:

----------


## digitally uknown

проксисвитчер защищает??

----------

